# Sex - The Feed Of Body And Soul



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

you must be kidding, aren't you?

did you read the whole shabd?


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

 ? Me too!


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



amarsanghera said:


> you must be kidding, aren't you?
> 
> did you read the whole shabd?


 
Yes, I have re-read. You may kindly explain as to what I am missing.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



Sikh80 said:


> isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ] (37-18)
> Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
> suix suix kwm ghylIey ikAw clih bwh lufwie ] (37-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
> Listen, listen, O soul-bride: you are overtaken by sexual desire-why do you walk like that, swinging your arms in joy?
> ...



We are not sure why you think this is funny?  But good that you have managed to overcome your dislike of smilies.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

you quoted the shabd starting from almost the later third part

if you had read first two parts, you would not find it funny


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



amarsanghera said:


> you quoted the shabd starting from almost the later third part
> 
> if you had read first two parts, you would not find it funny


 
It is ok,I have re-read about 2 pages backward.I could not make out the fun. Pl. explain if you so wish.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



Sikh80 said:


> It is ok,I have re-read about 2 pages backward.*I could not make out the fun.* Pl. explain if you so wish.


*
You are the one who has the laughing icon next to the *

                     Originally Posted by *Sikh80* 

 
 isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ] (37-18)
Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
 suix suix kwm ghylIey ikAw clih bwh lufwie ] (37-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
Listen, listen, O soul-bride: you are overtaken by sexual desire-why do you walk like that, swinging your arms in joy?
[is sex the need of body or soul?]:rofl!!:

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
*So why is it funny? Or is this a ploy of some kind?*


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

maybe this is duality... thanks sikh80 ji for explaining duality in such beautiful way


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



amarsanghera said:


> maybe this is duality... thanks sikh80 ji for explaining duality in such beautiful way


 

I have no answer.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

I still don't get it. Who can explain?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEX the feed Of Body and Soul*



aad0002 said:


> I still don't get it. Who can explain?


 
Yes, it was very smart of you. U almost befooled. Both of you are in 'truck' in this gala mess.    
I spent quite a time thinking of as to what is wrong and believe me I read 10 pages before the tuk and atleast 1/2 pages after the tuk. In a way it was a revision.

But It was least expected Professor.
Carry on Professor ..carry on...

May He bless thee and Amar ji.

Warm Regards.
:wink:


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



Sherab said:


> I;d say Sikh80 has lost it!


 
Do U really mean it; but in the process i got back my two friends and one brother who would stand with me, No.

Ok. Gud Night to all.



:roll:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEX the feed Of Body and Soul*



Sikh80 said:


> Yes, it was very smart of you. U almost befooled. Both of you are in 'truck' in this gala mess.
> I spent quite a time thinking of as to what is wrong and believe me I read 10 pages before the tuk and atleast 1/2 pages after the tuk. In a way it was a revision.
> 
> But It was least expected Professor.
> ...



Sorry Sikh 80ji,

Being a professor doesn't always mean a person is going to get it. It just means you are paid a salary to read a lot of books, write an article now and then, and talk. I still don't get it.


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

I think sikh80 has gone mad.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



Sikh80 said:


> _And aad ji.._
> 
> _You are ..................................just that....._
> 
> ...



um...  are the racial references really necessary?  sikh is sikh, white, brown, yellow, green or otherwise.


----------



## Sherab (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



jasleen_kaur said:


> um...  are the racial references really necessary?  sikh is sikh, white, brown, yellow, green or otherwise.


I'd love to be a green sikh!


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



Sikh80 said:


> It is ok,I have re-read about 2 pages backward.I could not make out the fun. Pl. explain if you so wish.




try reading FORWARD to the end of the shabad...  perhaps you'll find your answers there.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

Everybody goes thru states of confusion. Sikh80 is no exception. 

Definitions of confusion :-

a feeling of embarrassment that leaves you confused

define:confusion - Google Search


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

Sikh80 ji

Please take a break from talking this out. You are posting at lightening speed, and going to work too. Up all hours of the day and night. Never resting your mind. You need to back up a little because you are confusing people. If you are not feeling up-lifted by Gurbani, then you are probably burying yourself under. I am very concerned for you.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



sikh 80 ji

 waheguru waheguru !!


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

Satnaam sri-waheguru.

amar ji.

[i still do not know what is this noise about..........................]



jasleen_kaur said:


> um... are the racial references really necessary? sikh is sikh, white, brown, yellow, green or otherwise.


 
if it has hurt anyone i feel sorry and apologise.:ice:
:}--}:


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

ice creams


vanilla, strawberry, choco chip..


which one is everyone's favorite?


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

Sikh80 ji,

We were just teasing you because you are the youngest cyber sibling. Eat more ice- cream and  drink more lassi shakes.

That reminds me of my previous visit to India in February. Fruit juices are just wonderful. And vege juices too.  Alot more can be added to the list of favourite {censored} bits. Nothing beats Indian delicacies. My mouth is watering.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



namjap said:


> Sikh80 ji,
> 
> We were just teasing you because you are the youngest cyber sibling. Eat more ice- cream and drink more lassi shakes.
> 
> That reminds me of my previous visit to India in February. Fruit juices are just wonderful. And vege juices too. Alot more can be added to the list of favourite {censored} bits. Nothing beats Indian delicacies. My mouth is watering.


 
_Yeh Barish ke Bunde.Woh kagaz Ki kishti....._


I think amar ji can fill the gap

Regards.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

Sikh80 ji,

is there an audio link for that ghazal. You know I love ghazals too.

When I first saw the movie 'Bombay' outside Malaysia, I was so much stunned by the 'Kehena hi kya' because the scene before it was all about travelling in the rain, the beauty of Manisha and then this song. Wow wow. 

I never got fed up of this song scene. Thumbs up for A.R. Rehman.
Here's the link : YouTube - Kehna Hi Kya


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



namjap said:


> Sikh80 ji,
> 
> We were just teasing you because you are the youngest cyber sibling. Eat more ice- cream and  drink more lassi shakes.
> 
> That reminds me of my previous visit to India in February. Fruit juices are just wonderful. And vege juices too.  Alot more can be added to the list of favourite {censored} bits. Nothing beats Indian delicacies. My mouth is watering.



I was NOT teasing him. 

He is 27yrs old! and not exactly the youngest. Even Sherab a much younger veerji has more common sense and humility then Sikh80. In this thread this 27yrd old was also being racist!.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

Nor was i teasing. if Sikh80 is under some kind of tremendous pressure, then I am very concerned. If he is toying with people, then he is offending Gurji in this thread. And making a joke of it.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

i was just offering ice creams to everyone


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

Haagen dazs vanilla flavour please thank you.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

Chocolate, jios!


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

wow!!

so nice to meet another HD fan

choco-cookie chip


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*





Can I have Strawberry Ice Cream-- oh man I am missing my wife, and the icecream she makes. the best one.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

why Not?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

i thought i had the stall


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

I will give up my place in ... what are you talking about anyway?


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

I do not know


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*



enough kidding

aad ji

sikh80 ji was referring to another post by sinister ji where he was referring that God was not She as She was in the kitchen 

----------

and i was trying to bring in ice cream as a segway


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

amar ji

Cools thing down.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sex the feed of Body and Soul*

Strawberry is my favourite ice-cream too. I can't wait to go and get one right away. 






*Today is ' online buddy day ' , you’re one of them!*


----------



## Sherab (Feb 2, 2008)

I like cookie dough ice cream, and chocoolate too...
but a close runner up (not about icecream) is Hershey's Cookies and Cream Bar.

Simply amazing!


----------



## Archived_member2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakaal!
Dear all!

Is this your mind's real behavior? 
Someone starts a thread on the Guru's Vaak and your mind gets entangled with Ice-cream, Chocolate or the Kitchen.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Feb 2, 2008)

Balbir ji


sometimes segways help


we all are mere mortals after all


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 2, 2008)

All God's creation - who is always chardi kala.


----------



## Sherab (Feb 2, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> All God's creation - who is always chardi kala.




Very true!


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 2, 2008)

you look very handsome in your new pic, sherab!


----------



## Sherab (Feb 2, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> you look very handsome in your new pic, sherab!


shukria Jasleen-ji :2:


----------



## carolineislands (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



amarsanghera said:


> ice creams
> 
> 
> vanilla, strawberry, choco chip..
> ...



My best friend is African American and I am Irish/Native American (very light skinned... sort of pink).  Whenever we go out to our favorite restaurant we always have ice cream afterwards -- she gets strawberry and I get chocolate.  

:ice:

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

Sherab ji, you do rock in the turban. 

As for discussing ice cream -- the thread is about food for the body and the soul. We just decided to broaden the range of available choices.


----------



## drkhalsa (Feb 3, 2008)

> Is this your mind's real behavior?
> Someone starts a thread on the Guru's Vaak and your mind gets entangled with Ice-cream, Chocolate or the Kitchen.



I must admit this but this is fact that my mind do sway from main topics even if they are about Guru ji 's Word . I will look into your suggestion and maty be it is of some help


Anyways where is the candy man I like Butter Scotch


----------



## Sinister (Feb 3, 2008)

I like tomato ice cream or garlic mint flavour 

mmmmmmm ... yum


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 3, 2008)

*ਮਨੁ ਜੀਵੈ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਨਾਮੁ ਚਿਤੇਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 man jeevai prabh naam chithaerae ||1|| rehaao ||
My soul lives by reflecting upon the Name of God. ||1||Pause||

 ਸਚੁ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਤੁਮਾਰਾ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ 
sach manthra thumaaraa anmrith baanee ||
True is Your Mantra, Ambrosial is the Bani of Your Word.

  ਸੀਤਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸੁਜਾਣੀ ॥੨॥ 
 seethal purakh dhrisatt sujaanee ||2||
Cooling and soothing is Your Presence, all-knowing is Your gaze. ||2||

*Guru Arjan Dev ji
Ang 18​


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*



aad0002 said:


> Sikh80 ji
> 
> Please take a break from talking this out. You are posting at lightening speed, and going to work too. Up all hours of the day and night. Never resting your mind. You need to back up a little because you are confusing people. If you are not feeling up-lifted by Gurbani, then you are probably burying yourself under. I am very concerned for you.



May be these days sikh80 is watching plenty of cricket and trying to match aussie fast bowlers speed.:}{}{}::}{}{}: 

But in posting


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW not a big fan of ice creams but still choclate with choco chips  is fine


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 4, 2008)

Sikhi ji apparently has a life.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 4, 2008)

ginger ice cream all the way! 

(with toasted coconut on top)


----------



## kanwal295 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SEx the feed Of Body and Soul*

GurFateh all who are linked to this post
isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ] (37-18)
Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
suix suix kwm ghylIey ikAw clih bwh lufwie ] (37-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
Listen, listen, O soul-bride: you are overtaken by sexual desire-why do you walk like that, swinging your arms in joy?

I think all those who have responded to this original post by Sikh80 have made a mockery of this platform. This is the Sikhism Philosophy Network and there is nothing philosophical in the teasing and poking of fun that is going on in the exchange of posts. I was interested in this new line of thread posted by sikh80 and expected people to respond responsibly. I think it is waste of time going through a horde of posts that are senseless. No wonder a lot of people do not post here or leave this platform. I think the moderators ought to look into these kind of exchanges which have no meaning but senseless batter!
Kanwal Jit Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 4, 2008)

Dear Kanwaljit Singh Ji,

It's a good thing that you have fairly voiced your opinion about mockery.

Your comment as follows really makes sense from your viewpoint. 

_I think it is waste of time going through a horde of posts that are senseless._

I'm sure the Moderators will take your comments seriously.

Here are some definitions of the words *senseless* and *mockery*.

*Thesaurus:* *senseless* 


_adjective_ 
Lacking rational direction or purpose: meaningless, mindless, pointless, purposeless. _Idioms:_ without rhyme or reason. _See_ purpose/purposelessness.
Displaying a complete lack of forethought and good sense: brainless, fatuous, foolish, insensate, mindless, silly, unintelligent, weak-minded, witless. _See_ ability/inability, planned/unplanned.
Lacking consciousness: cold, insensible, unconscious. _Idioms:_ out cold, out like a light. _See_ awareness/unawareness.
*Thesaurus:* *mockery* 


_noun_ 
Words or actions intended to evoke contemptuous laughter: derision, ridicule. _See_ laughter, respect/contempt/standing.
A false, derisive, or impudent imitation of something: burlesque, caricature, farce, mock, parody, sham, travesty. _See_ respect/contempt/standing, same/different/compare.
An object of amusement or laughter: butt3, jest, joke, laughingstock. _See_ respect/contempt/standing.
Thank you, Kanwaljit Singh Ji.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2008)

What is the difference between mockery and being silly (just to have a some light-hearted fun now and then)?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Feb 5, 2008)

no no aadji

there is no place for some silly talk here..
after all we are all philosophers 

namjap ji

have you read Haikus?

with that perspective go through my first ice cream post


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 5, 2008)

[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]*Page 553 *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS][FONT=AnmolDevanSpl,AnmolDevanSpl]ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਰਦਾਨਾ ੧ ॥ [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS][FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]सलोकु मरदाना १ ॥ [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS][FONT=Arial,Arial]salok mardaanaa 1. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]Shalok, Mardaanaa: [/FONT]​

[FONT=AnmolDevanSpl,AnmolDevanSpl]ਕਿਲ ਕਲਵਾਲੀ ਕਾਮੁ ਮਦੁ ਮਨੂਆ ਪੀਵਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]किल कलवाली कामु मदु मनूआ पीवणहारु ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]kal kalvaalee kaam mad manoo-aa peevanhaar. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]The Dark Age of Kali Yuga is the vessel, filled with the wine of sexual desire; the mind is the drunkard. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=AnmolDevanSpl,AnmolDevanSpl]ਕਰ੍ੋਧ ਕਟੋਰੀ ਮੋਿਹ ਭਰੀ ਪੀਲਾਵਾ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੁ ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]कर्ोध कटोरी मोिह भरी पीलावा अहंकारु ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]kroDh katoree mohi bharee peelaavaa ahaNkaar. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]Anger is the cup, filled with emotional attachment, and egotism is the server.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=AnmolDevanSpl,AnmolDevanSpl]ਮਜਲਸ ਕੂੜੇ ਲਬ ਕੀ ਪੀ ਪੀ ਹੋਇ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]मजलस कूड़े लब की पी पी होइ खुआरु ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]majlas koorhay lab kee pee pee ho-ay khu-aar. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]Drinking too much in the company of falsehood and greed, one is ruined. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=AnmolDevanSpl,AnmolDevanSpl]ਕਰਣੀ ਲਾਹਿਣ ਸਤੁ ਗੁੜੁ ਸਚੁ ਸਰਾ ਕਿਰ ਸਾਰੁ ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]करणी लाहिण सतु गुड़ु सचु सरा किर सारु ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]karnee laahan sat gurh sach saraa kar saar. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]So let good deeds be your distillery, and Truth your molasses; in this way, make the most excellent wine of Truth. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=AnmolDevanSpl,AnmolDevanSpl]ਗੁਣ ਮੰਡੇ ਕਿਰ ਸੀਲੁ ਿਘਉ ਸਰਮੁ ਮਾਸੁ ਆਹਾਰੁ ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial Unicode MS,Arial Unicode MS]गुण मंडे किर सीलु िघउ सरमु मासु आहारु ॥ [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]gun manday kar seel ghi-o saram maas aahaar. [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Arial]Make virtue your bread, good conduct the ghee, and modesty the meat to eat. [/FONT]

ਗੁਰਮੁਿਖ ਪਾਈਐ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਖਾਧੈ ਜਾਿਹ ਿਬਕਾਰ ॥੧॥ 
गुरमुिख पाईऐ नानका खाधै जािह िबकार ॥१॥ 
[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Arial]gurmukh paa-ee-ai naankaa khaaDhai jaahi bikaar. ||1|| [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Arial]As Gurmukh, these are obtained, O Nanak; partaking of them, one's sins depart. ||1|| [/FONT]


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2008)

We have permission from Him  to talk about fruit.

 ਮਨ ਇਛੇ ਫਲ ਭੁੰਚਿ ਤੂ ਸਭੁ ਚੂਕੈ ਸੋਗੁ ਸੰਤਾਪੁ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 man eishhae fal bhunch thoo sabh chookai sog santhaap || rehaao ||
Enjoy the fruits of your mind's desires; all suffering and sorrow shall depart. |

Another source of nourishment for the mind and soul.
​


----------

